# WCS 4 axis w/ WCS Evocurve



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Just got my new stem and bar installed and adjusted. Bar is now wrapped in some lizardskin and ready to ride. So far the quality seems top notch and the shape is perfect. I'll post some pictures soon and give a feedback after riding for a bit.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

how about them pic...... and a review..... and some pics....:thumbsup:


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

TM-17 said:


> how about them pic...... and a review..... and some pics....:thumbsup:


I was able to get a 90 minute ride in before going out of town for the weekend. Unfortunately I don't have pics yet, I'll work on it. First impressions were good. The drops are very comfortable and road vibration might be a little better although the lizard skin might be the difference maker. The top of the bars sweep back a bit with a flatter section in the middle. I usually don't use that position, but I might once in a while. The one part I'm not sure about is the area before the hoods. It's thinner than my previous bar, so it feels strange. I'm sure I can build it up, but for now I'll leave it alone.
With the stem going from a -8 degree at 100 mm to a -6 at 110mm w/ 2 small spacers above the stem, my first impression was a quicker steering response. The combination feels stiff, but I can't judge the comfort regarding vibration since the tape plays a huge role. I would recommend this setup to anyone.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

*picture*

View attachment 250976


View attachment 250977


Here's a couiple pictures. So far so good. I now have a Garmin Edge 500 on the stem.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

Any updates? You said that the bar is thinner then what you had before. What bar was that???? Could you post a pic on that area. 


so how does the tops feels and the area right behind the hoods?



Forgot to ask........ do you have Carbon or Alloy bars?


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

TM-17 said:


> Any updates? You said that the bar is thinner then what you had before. What bar was that???? Could you post a pic on that area.
> The orignal bar was a Specialized comp alloy shallow drop that had the orignal gel pads underneath and honestly this bar was fine.
> 
> so how does the tops feels and the area right behind the hoods?
> ...


They are alloy bars. When it came down to it, I chose alloy over carbon for the strength and cost. $300 for some bars that might crack during a crash did not sound good to me. I was originally looking for some bars that had flat sections by the hoods, like the FSA K wing carbon bars, but after talking to other cyclists I realized that those flat sections are only good if the bars are rotated right. If you under or over rotate, those flat sections end up angled. Hope this helps. I'll try to get a few more pictures.


----------

